# Cross your fingers please - ** UPDATED 10/23/08**



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So I responded to an add on another site for Nigerians - 3 2 year old does, and 2 spring kids that were bottle babies.

They are not registered at the moment - but have registration that can be turned in. They are dirt cheap. I am waiting for pictures right now. The goats are about 2 hours each way from me - but I am getting excited!!! Might have some more registered Nigis to add to the herd!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

that would be great Allison...what will Hubby think though??? :?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

good luck............... :thumbup:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

toll for crossing fingers: one spotted, tri-colored doeling by Joe Dirt. . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

Thanks Alyssa - :ROFL: Well, I am wondering if he would even notice with everyone out there right now - :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

sonrise - I am really hoping for some nice colored girls - but we will see!!! 5 months to wait! LOL!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

Crossing my fingers for sure!! That would be awesome! Keep us posted!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

I am still waiting to hear on a few details - but I received these pictures.

The picture of the 3 girls are all 2 year old does - I LOVE the white and black one with the stockings. I guess these girls are a bit skiddish. Then the other is buckling and doeling that were born this spring. I want these two definately if they are infact registered!!!

3 does










Spring kids (bottle babies)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

Allison, do you have running water in the barn? What about a shower? Heating blanket?

I only ask because you are surely headed out to sleep there. :slapfloor:

Those goats are really nice. I love the babies,


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

Sweetgoats -

I have running water, electricity, oh and a 5th wheel that I can sleep in - right next to my goaties - LOL! Heck I could even pull it into the pen if I really wanted to! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

I have not said ANYTHING to him yet, as I want to find out more about the registration. I think is what happened is she never received the registration from the original owner - which makes me wonder if I am going to have to pay for the papers from the original breeder before any can be registered. If that is the case, I am not going to take them. I don't need an unregistered Nigerian Buck or any more unregistered Nigerian does especially since I already want to keep some of Joe's babies!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

Yeah, that sounds a little difficult. I never trust people to send papers, after what happened to us earlier this year. These people seemed really nice and sweet, we bought the doe, gave them our address, NO PAPERS! And it's been 6 months. I emailed and called. They said they were still working on it and apologized. . . . w/e. Never again. :roll: Only person I would really trust to send papers promptly is Anna, she's good about that.

Anways, hope it works out for you to get them!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

yah - I don't NEED any new goats -that is for sure - but the price I couldn't pass up if there is no additional fees for the papers. SO we will see!


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

Oh wow, beautiful goats ... I especially love the babies !! All those spots !!
Fingers Crossed for ya !


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

Allison!!! Now if you do get these girls.....are you still going to keep "Dirt Babies" ??? Your hubby must be one heck of a man....mine isn't keen on me having as many as I have!! (9)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

Ok - D-O-N-E~~ I am getting 5 new goaties AS LONG AS the test results come back clean.

I just talked with her on the phone and we are doing the blood work and she even "sweetend" the deal for me!! AND she has all the registration paperwork - all in her name - but never turned in the kids' papers as she was a little confused on the tattooing and some other things. But she is going to give me all the info so that I can get everyone arranged AND she wants to get a Nubian doeling from me when they are born! Whoop Whoop!!   

I am completely stoked! AND I have NOT told hubby yet :help: Anyone want to share a fifth wheel with me! LOL!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

What are their lines, do you know? I will share a fifth wheel with you, Allison!!!


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

My wife might be a little upset if I volunteered, so I won't.
Congrats on the new goats.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*



rkalgren said:


> My wife might be a little upset if I volunteered, so I won't.
> Congrats on the new goats.


 :shocked: a little upset bob?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

 :stars:  Congrats!!!! Glad to hear the papers are in order too!!! :ROFL: Just go pick them up put them in the pen and maybe your hub won't even know!! :ROFL: If he asks...you can say...yeah, we've had them the entire time, gosh don't you pay attention to anything!! :wink: They sure are cute!!! I bet he won't be able to resist their cuteness anyway! Show him those bottle babies first! 

Oh yeah....and don't forget to post pedigrees once you get them!


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

I don't know, after 17 years she may not be able to put up with me anymore. Just kidding. I am going to nominate her for sainthood for putting up with me though.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

Congrats Allison! Glad to hear it worked out all okay! . . . . as long as the bloodwork is good. Can't wait to see pedigrees!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

Ok - talked to hubby - and you are not going to believe this - [color=#4000BF]HE SAID OK!!!!! [/color] :leap: :leap: :leap:

I am getting the LAST of my new goaties -     

And the vet called - the test results are back on the colt - and he is cleared to leave to his new home in Montana - :clap: So he will probobly be leaving next week!!!

Oh things are working out nicely for winter! And the lady wants to purchase a Nubian doeling from the breeding of my new Nubian doeling and my new Nubian Buck that I should be picking up this weekend. 

I am on Cloud 9 - so repeat after me - Allison does not need any more goats - Allison does not need anymore goats! LOL!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

allison doesn't need any new goats, allison does not need any new goats, she should give all of her's to me . . .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

Congratulations Allison!! Really happy that you're hubby is in on this too.....and agreeable.



> I don't know, after 17 years she may not be able to put up with me anymore. Just kidding. I am going to nominate her for sainthood for putting up with me though.


Well Bob....Your wife would appreciate that, I'm sure ....but I think in Allison's case, her hubby deserves a nomination too!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

Liz - are you sticking up for the ol' DH?? LOL!

Talitha - Thank you for the chant - and no you can't have my goaties - LOL! You can buy the kids though :greengrin:

Bob - your wife is going to get you for that comment - LOL!

Capriola - I am so stoked about looking at the pedigrees also. She said that there are some good lines, named them, but not sure exactly which goats from the lines are in the pedigree - but for the price - I really can't complain!!!! I totally got a screaming deal!!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

SWEEETTT!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

So hubby saw the pics and he likes the newbies also. He also said that we can probobly pick up my Nubian Buck this weekend - which means I can start using him for breeding and I can get you all pictures!! Whoop Whop


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers please*

That is AWESOME!!! I think your hub has a secret love for nigerians!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers please - ** UPDATED ***

Well,

The owner called me this morning and told me that she is concerned that the goaties have CL. She was so sweet and just kept apologizing over and over that she got thinking last night and last year 2 goats had abcesses on their neck. I told her that we could still test and see - but she is going to find them a pet home and give them to that person. She follows the same ethics that I do - which is nice. We talked at great lengths - and I am going to help her try to find pet homes.

So - oh well I guess - but I really really was excited!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers please - ** UPDATED ***

Oh, i'm so sorry...that is really disappointing. :tears: She sounds like such a sweet person. That's really nice though that she called and told you that.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers please - ** UPDATED ***

Kelebek!!!!!!!! Someone emailed me saying she had a bunch of Sandy Hollow does for sale . . . anyone interested, I will give her your emails . . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers please - ** UPDATED ***

Talitha - please do.

Honestly I didn't NEED these - but it was way to good of a deal to pass up - so maybe this is a sign to wait and see what Joe give's me.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers please - ** UPDATED ***

sent her your email . . . can I ask you a favor tho, Kelebek? If you buy some of these does, could you sell me one next year? If I had money right now I would jump at the chance but . . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers please - ** UPDATED ***

Talitha - We can definately talk about that.

Kylee - she is a sweet lady. She knew that I would not take them until blood results came back and we had an agreement that if they came back negative I would pay for the bloodwork, but if they came back positive - she would pay for the bloodwork.

Does anyone have a cheap"er" AGS nigerian buck/ling that they want "gone" immediately that can breed in mid winter?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers please - ** UPDATED ***

Dylan, the guy I bought my does from, has a buck for 150 . . . I think it's ADGA though . . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers please - ** UPDATED ***

Which buck??


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers please - ** UPDATED ***

the only one on the sale's page JDR Ranch Tiger . . . if you buy him, I might buy him whenever you sell him . . . or I might have to use him this year, so we can like do this: I can haul him . . . and pay u maybe 25 bucks (hauling him would be fifty on my part, cause in all it's a hundred)and then we can co-own?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers please - ** UPDATED ***

OH Allison. Do any of us really NEED any more goats :ROFL: ? I do not think so but that does not mean we don't want anymore. :wahoo: 
Congratulations and BEST OF LUCK.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers please - ** UPDATED ** Again*

Well, I got a phone call at work today - she had the vet out for something else and they banded the buckling that I previously wanted. Well she asked the vet about CL in her herd because of the lump that she saw on the buckling. Well the vet said that it was a salivary gland that was impacted and she drained it. So she thinks that maybe it was not CL and that she panicked and she is going to test the goaties. If they are clean - I GET THE GIRLS still!!! Woo Hoo!

I will let you know what I find out - so really I might get 4 more new girls! (could have really used the buckling - but can't be choosy!)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers please - ** UPDATED ***

:stars: Yay!! Crossing my fingers for the, geesh, what....like....3rd? time now Allison! lol! Hey, 3rd time's a charm right?!


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers please - ** UPDATED ***

Jee ... I sure hope it works out ! That would be great for you ! I'm jealous


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers please - ** UPDATED ***

Thanks everyone - I really REALLY hope that 3rd time is a charm......

Hubby didn't seem to happy this time around when I told him that she was going ahead with testing and that we may infact get them. But he will be fine. Especially when i told him that I have a reservation on 3 wethers (deposit on its way), at least 1 unregistered mini in trade for horse tack, and 1 Nubian kid for the 4 does that I am trading for - all out of our 2009 breedings. Oh and someone that is possibly wanting to get into goats - and if she does - then she is getting a starter herd from me.

I am sorry that I am rambling - it just seems to cool to me. I was so worried when I saw that I had 12 does that I wanted to bred that maybe I wouldn't be able to sell alot of the kids and I would be stuck - but seems like someone / something is watching over us!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers please - ** UPDATED ***

Hope it all works out to get them!!! They are beautiful!! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers please - ** UPDATED ***

Allison, it will all work out...I just know it! And maybe your DH was just not thrilled when you said about her doing the testing and still getting them because he was thinking of how you would feel if it didn't work out (again)....guys are rough when it comes to our feelings, only because they love us  At least thats how my hubby is at times. Right now he has a fear of "over crowding" with my goats and he has done some research on illnesses....and doesn't want an outbreak of coccidia , parasites just general ill health...he's thinking of me andhow I would feel if I had to deal with anything like that and so he is telling me no more goats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I talked to the owner/breeder of the goaties yesterday - just so busy forgot to update this thread.

She sent the bloodwork on the 4 does yesterday. So no later then next week, I will know the results and know if I am for sure getting these girls or not - woo hoo!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sweetness! I hope they come back clean


----------

